# Interest in a bulk order of EpiWeb?



## UmbraSprite (Mar 2, 2007)

Guys... 

I have been in touch with the US distributor for several months. If everyone was willing to pitch in for a large order he would accomodate us. He has even said he would order branches if we had a large order. (Large meaning a nice chunk of the minimum $25,000 order!) 

Shipping for a minimum order of sheet EpiWeb will run me ~$200. As far as sheets go I would need an order of 250 units at $4 = 9"x9"x1" square to cost justify an order. 

If there is enough interest to place that size order I would be willing to spend the additional money and shipping costs to get this in stock. 

Chris


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

i don't think we are gonna raise enough interest to get an order of 25K.


----------



## UmbraSprite (Mar 2, 2007)

Julio said:


> i don't think we are gonna raise enough interest to get an order of 25K.


As I stated above we would need an order of 250 units at $4 each or a $1000 order.


----------



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)

Can I ask stoopid question? What is epiweb?


----------



## UmbraSprite (Mar 2, 2007)

EpiWeb is a growing substrate used in orchid culture as a replacement for tree fern fiber which is harvested from trees. It is made from recycled plastic (PET) and in my opinion is superior in a number of ways including being easier to shape and not making a huge mess.

Here is a link to the manufacturer:

http://www.epiweb.se/english.htm

Chris


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

How come we've never done group buys here?

I see them quite a bit on the car forums I participate in (MNsubaru, clubwrx, NASIOC) and participating members usually come out saving a good chunk of change.


----------



## Catfur (Oct 5, 2004)

People did do a group buy on Solacryl a short while ago.


----------



## UmbraSprite (Mar 2, 2007)

It is certainly doable. 

Many of the vendors here have access to these suppliers but do not have the buying power (or in some cases shipping dock) required to receive the minimum or pallet sizes required by manufacturers and distributors.

There are a ton of products I would love to carry but I can't financially justify investing thousands and handling the logistics for a volume I will likely never be able to sell.


----------



## jpstod (Sep 8, 2005)

Who's Handling the Logistics of the Order?
When do we need to Order by?
Payment Method?
Shipping?
Is Shipping Included in the Price?


----------



## UmbraSprite (Mar 2, 2007)

jpstod said:


> Who's Handling the Logistics of the Order?
> When do we need to Order by?
> Payment Method?
> Shipping?
> Is Shipping Included in the Price?


Well I am just gauging interest at the moment. If it makes sense I would be willing to put in the order. For the record the minimum order is closer to $2000 but I would be willing to pick up the rest.

There is no order date as we don't have orders...
Payment would need to be paypal or money order.
Shipping to me (~$200) would be included in my portion however shipping to individuals would be additional.


----------



## Thor (Nov 8, 2007)

*Epiweb*

Just in....received an email locating some Epiweb:

Yes. You can find it at the website below.

Ray Barkalow - First Rays Orchids - http://www.firstrays.com
Plants, Supplies. Books, Artwork, and lots of Free Info!

Have a great time shopping.

Michael


----------



## jpstod (Sep 8, 2005)

Glad you got an email from them. I never did.

Unfortunately They don't carry the Branches I want.


----------



## UmbraSprite (Mar 2, 2007)

Yes...

Ray is who gave me the $25k minimum.


----------



## hopalong (Sep 19, 2005)

Would it have to be that much if we bought it straight from the distributor? I emailed him a couple of months back about getting some branches and he didn't say anything about a minimum order and shipping was that crazy either.


----------



## Thor (Nov 8, 2007)

*Epiweb*

Went to the website and it appears that all the Epiweb in the world is on his site. It didn't appear that he required a major purchase to acquire the stuff. But hey, I'll give him a call and talk with him about it. I live in Lancaster, Pa which isn't that far from Doylestown....hummm I don't think.

Will chat later.

Michael


----------



## pa.walt (Feb 16, 2004)

doylestown is 20 -30 miles north of philadelphia.
one of these days i will drive down to it and check it out.
the reason chris is ordering so much is he sort of wants to be in a "distributor" for the frog community to sell at shows. 
am i sort of right chris.


----------



## Thor (Nov 8, 2007)

*Response from Swedish Supplier*

Just got an email from the Swedish supplier for Epiweb. He told me that FirstRays (sp?) is the distributor for the material and that you can acquire Epiweb from him. As it appears you can order all you want or any amount (within small limits) as you see fit.

Being that I live relatively close to FirstRays I don't see any problem getting the stuff- matter of fact I think I will put it, with some modification, on my back wall.

Great Material especially for Orchids and Plants,

Michael


----------



## UmbraSprite (Mar 2, 2007)

Yes Walt...the idea is to get everyone the best possible price on the stuff.

I am looking to get a wholesale price on it which would allow me to lower the price from what Ray is charging....making it cheaper for everyone here. Depending on volume I could cut the costs upwards of 20%. To do that we need to order at least 31 of the large sheets thus making it worth my time at all from a financial and effort perspective. 

Ray has family near me and did offer to drive down smaller orders when and if he comes this way for the holiday for a ~$75 fee. If someone lives closer and wants to coordinate that's even better as the size of the bulk sheets drives shipping high. (Ray has told me they are too large for FedEx or UPS)

I am sure he would be open to a pickup. That however means whoever picks up then would be responsible for collecting money and shipping to each individual. 

Ray wanted me to order a pallet full for the cheapest price 
Unfortunately the shipping manager (my girlfriend) wants no pallets showing up in our loading dock. (front porch).

If we don't end up getting enough interest to get reduced pricing it can always be ordered directly from Ray at his retail price. The only downside is it seems we in the US can't get ahold of the branches...which to me were the most exciting part. 

Chris


----------



## Thor (Nov 8, 2007)

*Epiweb*

Chris....appreciate the effort. Makes sense to me.

Michael


----------



## jpstod (Sep 8, 2005)

The only think I am Interested in is the Branches and the Hanging basket - Streetched.


----------



## Hassan347 (Jan 8, 2006)

Put me down on the order if it happens


----------



## Thor (Nov 8, 2007)

*Thoughts on Epiweb*

One interesting thought about Epiweb is that you could cut multiple layers of it ad then affix them so that they produce a background with varying depth levels...this would give appearance of a rockwall but with the added feature of an excellent but non-deteriorationg feature. Putting plants on the stuff then would give it a lot of nice depth. (I hope I communicated that clearly....hummm)

Michael


----------



## pyro4fun (Jul 27, 2007)

Here is a pic of what thor was talking about, I am also interested in the branches thy would be a good addition to a viv.


----------



## Thor (Nov 8, 2007)

*You got it...*

Thanks for the nice pic...appreciate it.

Michael


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

I have often worked with other hobbyists to do bulk orders. Unfortunately, I have not been able to do some in a long time.

Something I would recommend first, if you want to get people in on a bulk buy, is for a few people on the site to purchase some of the product first, and then post their experiences with it. The testimonials from people in the states will help draw some others who might be interested in doing a bulk purchase.

Regardless, the fact it is a recycled product is an awesome idea.

Melis


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

Looking at the website in the US that carries it, he states the maximum size is 20" x 16" (320 sq inches) at .05 a sq inch. This price puts the product in the same range as cocos panels.


----------



## zaroba (Apr 8, 2006)

thats only the size that *he* will sell due to shipping costs. according to the epiweb site, it comes in sheets up to 1000mm x 2000mm (roughly 40"x80"). Ray's is in doylestown? I'm only a half hour from there. wish he wasn't mail order only 


I had contacted the epiweb main site about bulk ordering to resell to people who wanted larger then 20x20 sheets, they asked for info on my company and after telling them about my business they never got back to me. I just sent them another email to see whats up.


but, if i can't get it directly from epiweb to resell, i'll buy 2 full sheets from this bulk order. might buy more if needed, i could always save the extra for use in any future tanks.


----------



## UmbraSprite (Mar 2, 2007)

Yah Ray only limits the size due to shipping. 

The manufacturer will only sell by the pallet. I forget what I mentioned earlier but Ray gave me the size of the sheets they send him on the pallet and they are too large to ship UPS/FedEx thus he only sells smaller pieces.

I too have the most interest in the branches but I may just make my own as I have a few hot tools I use to shape plastics and foams now. 

Melissa,

I have used the EpiWeb as a background although I just tore the tank down last month. Riccia loves it, water flows through it well and of course it's main claim to fame is use for orchids and other epiphytes. 

I haven't tried using it to landscape but it sure would be faster than using handi-foam. Really depends how you are building and particularly what plants you use. Anything that will spread and cover will love EpiWeb. 

I went ahead and sent an email to the other distributors in Europe to see if I can get a lead on the branches but I have a feeling the shipping will make it prohibitive.

Several of you have said "put me on the list" ... please check the first message which had approximate cost and give me an idea of what you are in for so I can keep track. If we can get the $1000 order together I can double it and get the price a bit down from Ray's.

Chris


----------



## Thor (Nov 8, 2007)

*Rock n' Roll*

Chris:

Count me in. I would love to use some Epiweb for a background and plant orchids, bromeliads, etc on it. Hear it is great stuff for a Viv!!

Michael


----------



## jpstod (Sep 8, 2005)

I'll Commit also.
Put me down for 4 pieces.

If I can't get the Branches or baskets I might as well settle for what I can get.


----------



## zaroba (Apr 8, 2006)

on a side note....

I had read somewhere that Epiweb was made out of the same stuff and no different from Black Stripper Pads that can be bought at any hardware shop for around 30 dollars for 5 pads. sizes range from 12" to 20" and are 1/2" to 1" thick, but they are only round. 

i *think* the person siad they had used them for orchids without trouble.

with there low cost, people with small tanks might be able to get more use out of them then people with large tanks, mainly due to the scrap from having to cut them from a circle.

I remember using these when i worked at a grocery store and we had to strip and rewax the floors. to the best of my knowledge, theres no chemicals in them.


----------



## Thor (Nov 8, 2007)

*Stripping Pads*

Aren't they about $30.00 for five pads...how does that compare with the price of Epiweb?

Michael


----------



## zaroba (Apr 8, 2006)

epiweb is.. $0.05 per square inch at Rays

a box of 5 20 inch scrubber pads is 30 bucks, you can buy it at a store to avoid shipping.
area of a circle = PI * (radius) * (radius). so.. 3.14 x 10 x 10 = 314 square inches per pad.

times 5 pads = 1570 square inches for $30. roughly $0.019 per square inch
1570 square inches of epiweb will cost you $78.50, not including shipping.

so the $30 box of 5 20" scrubber pads is less then half the cost of buying the same amount of epiweb from Rays.


----------



## Thor (Nov 8, 2007)

*Epiweb vs. Stripper Pads*

Great info. I think as well you've got to figure in usable product as well. By virtue of the fact that the stripper pads are round whereas the Epiweb is square you'll have a good bit of unsable product in the stripper pads after cutting them to sqare off....so I figure the cost would be more around $45.00 as opposed to $78....still a good bargain....IF the products are comparable and IF there are not residual chemical from the pads.
Gets kinda scary when you know that some companies...knowing how the product is going to be used will wash the product in a cleaning chemical or the like before shipping ....would like to know how the product holds up under humidity, etc...

Michael


----------



## UmbraSprite (Mar 2, 2007)

Although I don't expect much....the manufacturer of EpiWeb actually responded to me (after 5 months of trying) and said they are looking to change their distribution methods. I pushed for branches!!

I will keep you guys informed.


----------



## Thor (Nov 8, 2007)

*Thanks*

Chris: Appreciate your sticking in there! Thanks


----------



## SMenigoz (Feb 17, 2004)

UmbraSprite said:


> ... and said they are looking to change their distribution methods. I pushed for branches!!
> I will keep you guys informed.


Been following this product for a little while and I appreciate the efforts Chris has made. If a group purchase were to occur, I'd be willing to commit at least $200 towards product...preferably the branches.
Scott


----------



## UmbraSprite (Mar 2, 2007)

The biggest problem for me is since I operate out of my home I have no shipping dock. Most shippers will not deliver a pallet to a location without a dock. I am attempting to get a large enough shipment that they will work with me.


----------



## zaroba (Apr 8, 2006)

if you work at a place that has one, you could try talking about it with your manager. or heck, even at a local grocery store might even let you if you talk to its manager, but i doubt it due to insurance issues.

besides that, you could try to have the shipping company leave it at there warehouse and you go there with a van or pickup truck and hand load the stuff into the back of it.


----------



## UmbraSprite (Mar 2, 2007)

Hah...I have thought of that.

I get packages there sometimes but its a large corporation and for said insurance reasons a pallet would draw a little more attention than I would like


----------



## jmoose (Jun 21, 2006)

zaroba said:


> oI had read somewhere that Epiweb was made out of the same stuff and no different from Black Stripper Pads that can be bought at any hardware shop for around 30 dollars for 5 pads. sizes range from 12" to 20" and are 1/2" to 1" thick, but they are only round.


I found the same statement in one of the orchid boards
"I've started using pieces of floor stripping pads instead of epiweb. Then I came across "Doodlebug Pads" which are a brown scrubbing pad. I prefer the brown pads as they precut to workable size and look more natural. Seems to work very well and are more readily available for me than epiweb."

So I checked ebay for Doodlebug Pads and found one seller selling it for $35
"3M Doodlebug Brown Scrub'n Strip Pad 8541, 4.625 in x 10 in, 20 per case"
that make $0.038 per square inch ... (?) 
Not as cheap as Stripper pads but cheaper than epiweb and it's brown and rectangle so I think it might look better and easier to apply in a viv


----------



## TKD (May 28, 2007)

Why don't you guys get it from the orchid shop?


----------



## zaroba (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: Epiweb vs. Stripper Pads*

Thor - Yea, that would be a main problem. but i just also thought of the fact that even the smaller pieces might be usable. I'm sure most vivs wont need pieces that are exactly the same size. most will probably need varying sizes. smaller pieces could be 'combined' to fill in a smaller area instead of having to cut a whole piece. they could also be used for ledges or out croppings to add depth to the background.

jmoose - those sponges might be good too. good job finding that. I think i'll get a box of those sponges and a box of the pads and test them both in a 10 gallon tank with some wondering jew cuttings growing on them to see how the sponges and pads hold up against constant wetness, high humidity, and warm temps. If neither works out...well..guess I'll end up with a several year supply of sponges for cleaning whatever 

TKD - Ray only sells it at sizes up to 20x20 inches, and at $0.05 per an inch. If a group of people can get together and do a bulk order directly FROM epiweb, it can be gotten for much, much cheaper.
ie, a 1000mm x 2000mm (39.4" x 78.8") sheet directly from epiweb will cost less then half as much as getting it from Ray. (ignoring shipping costs)

the people at epiweb did get back to me with the full pricing list (including branches). I wont post it since i'm sure they don't want it public, plus it would make it harder for business trying to make money reselling it (like i might do in the future). but they told me they don't have a minimum order amount.


----------



## UmbraSprite (Mar 2, 2007)

Yeah...EpiWeb finally responded to me as well.

About 3 months ago I couldn't get them by phone or email. 

They gave me some pricing and offered some discounts for orders over 1000 euro's. Since they are offering more than just sheets (ie pots, branches etc) I would be willing to sink the cash myself. They also have some other products that looked really nice included pre-made epiweb backgrounds.

I sent them an order request today so hopefully I will hear back tomorrow on shipping prices, terms etc. 

If I get it in...I am in the hole :lol: so make sure you guys stock up! 

I am really excited to play around with those branches as mosses and riccia etc will grow like crazy on the stuff and mounting orchids, broms and tillandsia's will be a snap.


----------



## pyro4fun (Jul 27, 2007)

I will get some if you go out on it, i want some branches and if you get a couple of backgrounds ill get some of those also. I want to make a 55 gal. show tank and i would like to get enough to cover the back and walls.


----------



## UmbraSprite (Mar 2, 2007)

Hey all....

I am able to get the EpiWeb. The shipping costs are 27% of the total costs of my order (can you say OUCH!). Due to that I haven't worked out pricing yet. I am going to attempt to get better shipping pricing through my FedEx account. I will let you know when the items are online in the store.

The following items will be available:

Panels
Panel 1000 x 2000 x 20 mm (40 x 80 x .75")
Panel 1000 x 1000 x 20 mm (40 x 40 x .75")
Panel 500 x 500 x 20mm (20 x 20 x .75")
Panel 250 x 120 x 20mm (10 x 4.75 x .75")

Branches	
Branch small 250mm (10")
Branch medium 400mm (15.75")
Branch large 600mm (23.5")

Substrate	
15 x 15 x 15mm (.6 x .6 x .6") per liter
15 x 15 x 15mm (.6 x .6 x .6") 5 liters

Hangers	
250 x 120mm (10 x 4.75")

Pots	
Round 9cm (3.5")
Round 14cm (5.5")
Round 20cm (7.9")
Stanophea with hanger 150mm (6")
Stanophea with hanger 220mm (8.7")

Baskets	
Hanging small
Hanging medium
Hanging large
Stretched Hanging small
Stretched Hanging medium
Stretched Hanging large

Chris


----------



## UmbraSprite (Mar 2, 2007)

Nix that....

35% of the total costs!!!!!!!

Still looking into FedEx pricing....


----------



## pa.walt (Feb 16, 2004)

just wondering when you would be getting the stuff in. the holiday season is upon us very soon and this will make the shipping/recieving a bit more hectic. 
also how "big" is one of thier skid/pallets. would it fit in a pickup. not sure if you would know the answer on that one.


----------



## UmbraSprite (Mar 2, 2007)

As for how soon...

I will place the order as soon as I hear back from FedEx. I am concerned however about pricing. My goal was to make the product available at the best price. Now I have the opportunity to make the branches available it may be worth it anyhow...but I have to cover these shipping costs and so the better price I get on those...the cheaper it will be for the end buyer.

Pallets won't be happening. 

Chris


----------



## qwertkb2d (Aug 14, 2007)

*From a Customer*

I have been watching this decision take place. I realize the risk you took in putting down all that money for a product that really does not have much say here in the US and must say I appreciate it. Although I'm still skeptical on Epiweb, I will be giving it a try in comparison to the biological media.

Once thing that bothers me about both products is the thickness. Depth is very important in the enclosed spaces of a vivarium. If I put treefern/foam/epiweb/bio media on three sides I lose a lot of valuable space.

Considering Epiweb is an inorganic material (plastic fibers), if there is any way you can thin the slabs by cutting em in half, you'd be my hero persay haha. At least you'd have more product to sell. As a hobbiest I don't need 1" slabs....I'd be fine with 1/2". Plenty enough for orchids and moss to live on.

Just a thought.

I understand that you will be comparing Epiweb to biomedia samples (from my thread). If you could do me a service and PM me so I can talk with you about the comparison between the two when you recieve them that would be a great service!


----------



## UmbraSprite (Mar 2, 2007)

The Matala distributor hasn't been very responsive. I would certainly compare the two if I can get some in. 

I don't know if there would be a problem with cutting the material that thin (with the correct tools) or not. The current depth is 3/4 inch thick. The reason you see it so thick is that it was designed to be heavy and deep enough to mount epiphytes through. Of course what they overlooked is just mounting them on the outside surfaces. 

Any of you handyman types know what type of cutting tool would work best for splitting sheets of 3/4" in half?


----------



## jpstod (Sep 8, 2005)

I would quess that a Bandsaw would be best.


----------



## SMenigoz (Feb 17, 2004)

jmoose said:


> [. Then I came across "Doodlebug Pads" which are a brown scrubbing pad. Seems to work very well and are more readily available for me than epiweb."


Ordered the Doodlebug product the other day and will report my experiences shaping and fitting it--hopefully positive.
More to come...
Scott


----------



## UmbraSprite (Mar 2, 2007)

Update:

I placed the order yesterday...not sure how long the postal service over there takes but once I have everything here I will put some photo's on the site and let you guys know....

I ordered a limited number of each item this round not knowing how they will be accepted. Although I dread paying that shipping again I will have a better idea second round. Additionally the branches can be custom ordered in larger sizes for those of you doing something a little more grandiose.

Chris


----------



## Elphaba (Aug 26, 2007)

I'll definitely buy some -- like just about everyone else on this board, I've been drooling over the idea of branches.  Can't wait...

~Ash


----------



## inktomi (Nov 17, 2007)

I'm interested in branches too. Driftwood is so touchy - something that I could use a heat gun and mold to whatever shape would be fantastic! I'm looking forward to seeing them on your site, so I can buy a few to work with.


----------



## thekidgecko (Oct 30, 2006)

I'll buy some branches for the new tank I'm making. Possibly a background.

Way to push forward with this Chris! 8)


----------



## zaroba (Apr 8, 2006)

i had said i would buy 2 full sheets.

however, due to recent events (layoffs at work are happening a lot sooner then anticipated) i'm going to have to change that to a 'maybe' since i might not have the money for it.

so, I might not be able to buy 2 full sheets of it.
but, it will depend on the price of them.


----------



## jpstod (Sep 8, 2005)

Any word on when you will have the epiweb ready?


----------



## UmbraSprite (Mar 2, 2007)

The order was placed last week but I am not sure how the postal service in other countries work! I am hoping it will arrive this week. I will shoot an email and check status...


----------



## hoyta (Jan 18, 2006)

*cool*

Hey!
Any ideas on how much the branches will be? I am very interested!


----------



## UmbraSprite (Mar 2, 2007)

*Prices for EpiWeb....*

BRANCHES
Branch small 250mm (10") $15.95
Branch medium 400mm (15.75") $24.95
Branch large 600mm (23.5") $34.95

SHEETS
Panel 1000 x 1000 x 20 mm (40 x 40 x .75") $74.95
Panel 500 x 500 x 20mm (20 x 20 x .75") $19.95
Panel 250 x 120 x 20mm (10 x 4.75 x .75") $2.45

SUBSTRATE
15 x 15 x 15mm (.6 x .6 x .6") $3.70 per liter

POTS
Round 9cm (3.5") $3.95
Round 14cm (5.5") $5.95
Round 20cm (7.9") $7.95
Stanophea with hanger 150mm (6") $6.95
Stanophea with hanger 220mm (8.7") $8.95

BASKETS
Hanging small  $4.95
Hanging medium $6.95
Hanging large $9.95
Stretched Hanging small $6.95
Stretched Hanging medium $8.95
Stretched Hanging large $11.95

Descriptions to follow....


----------



## UmbraSprite (Mar 2, 2007)

If the branches sell well I can place a larger order next round and get the price down a bit.

Here are some photo's ....

Branches

































Stanophea Baskets









Slabs

















Pots









Substrate

















Hanging Basket

























Other


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

Ok, I'll bite Chris. I've been following this for a while. I would be willing to take a couple of those small branches.


----------



## jpstod (Sep 8, 2005)

Chris
Taking Orders Here or on your site.

I am in for for a few things before they are all snagged.


----------



## UmbraSprite (Mar 2, 2007)

No orders here....I will let you guys know when they are up on the site....


----------



## UmbraSprite (Mar 2, 2007)

Found one more shot of the branches...


----------



## hoyta (Jan 18, 2006)

*yep*

I'll take a medium branch, a large branch, and possibly a 20x20 slab..
This looks awesome!!!!


----------



## UmbraSprite (Mar 2, 2007)

*Latest Update*

Heard from the EpiWeb guys (who just returned from a week on vacation) and apparently the Swedish postal service held the shipment up due to coding for the product which is a unique material. (per the customs)

Shipment is cleared now and I hopefully will be here by the weekend.

I will post in the classifieds when I have it online.

Thanks!


----------



## UmbraSprite (Mar 2, 2007)

*EpiWeb Update*

Well...finally found the EpiWeb stuck on a dock in customs! Made the final arrangements today and it should be here next week.

I will make a post in the classifieds as soon as I have it online.

Chris


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

:roll: Gotta love red tape


----------



## a hill (Aug 4, 2007)

housevibe7 said:


> :roll: Gotta love red tape


Yeah really :roll: 

Chris the products are very interesting I may try out one of the slabs in the future if you get them again. How do you think they would do in an aquarium? Its plastic so I think there should be no problems?

On a side note I just imported a decent size shipment of root tabs for aquarium use from a guy in Jakarta Indonesia so I can understand what you went through to some extent and it isn't the easiest thing in the world to say the least. In my case fedex left a door tag, then when I signed it and left it out for them the next day a different guy came and went to the other door and left another one. Amazingly they rerouted him to make him come back to deliver it the same day :shock: 

Shipping is not cheap at all, I paid $188  

-Andrew

PS. Being 16 was somewhat of a pain with customs agents as well, saying we need to talk to your parents and having to make them tell me what was needed because it was MY order opposed to my parents :lol:


----------



## UmbraSprite (Mar 2, 2007)

Shipping on this was....ready for this?

$670. :shock: 

That includes shipping in Europe, Customs fees and shipping in the states. That is almost 40% of the total order cost.


----------



## a hill (Aug 4, 2007)

UmbraSprite said:


> Shipping on this was....ready for this?
> 
> $670. :shock:
> 
> That includes shipping in Europe, Customs fees and shipping in the states. That is almost 40% of the total order cost.


Thats not fun at all. 

It is easy to ship out of Asian countries in my experience but getting it into the usa is that hard part.

What size box did all this come in. Mine was in a C box or something like that a bit bigger than a 1ft cube.

The shipping was half my order cost, then shipping to people was another good chunk!

How was customs for you? FedEx lost our forms so I had to redo the CFCA form (not sure on exact initials) saying that they where exempt because they aren't new chemicals... It was a bit of a PITA because at first the lady called asking for FDA papers for my herbal tablets :lol:

-Andrew


----------



## UmbraSprite (Mar 2, 2007)

Customs was actually pretty easy....once I found the packages. Seems the local postal service in Europe forgot to attach a list of contents...and so it sat on the dock.

Finally tracked it down...paid them the fees and hopefully will see the three boxes this week.

Chris


----------



## UmbraSprite (Mar 2, 2007)

*EpiWeb Finally Available!!!!*

Well it's finally in guys...most of it anyhow. One package is still out there somewhere....most things are in stock now in limited numbers however.

You can view the products on the website....under EpiWeb

http://www.dartfrogdepot.com


Thanks!

Chris


----------



## pet-teez (Oct 3, 2007)

Hiya  I've been looking at it on your website and was wondering if you have tried to cut it yet?
I'm just wondering how hard or easy it is to trim and what works well for cutting it.
Thanks a bunch!


----------



## UmbraSprite (Mar 2, 2007)

Cassie,

I have been meaning to figure that out but have been super busy travelling with my day job.

It could definitely be cut with scissors although that likely isn't the easiest method. I am thinking a razor blade would not work very well. I will likely use a small bandsaw I have and/or a dremel for the detailed work.

I do have "stryofoam knives" that are just hot knives but I haven't tried then and the PET plastic won't likely melt easily enough to use them.

If you are working with the sheets keep in mind they are .75 inches thick and a the consistency of a hard, cleaning sponge. 

I am encouraging all those who are currently buying the products from me to post their experiences here so we identify what works best.


----------

